# drywall talk



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

just wondering why there is so many members and not alot of talking.like to see more of an active site.lets get going on new threads,and get talking back and forth.:thumbup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe we're too busy working?


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

that's what we don't like to hear:furious:with over a 100 post we know who's busy.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a fast typer! lol, Mine are also in the early am and in the late pm


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

big george said:


> that's what we don't like to hear:furious:with over a 100 post we know who's busy.


 
I'm a posting whore :whistling2::yes:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Big George, many members of this site frequent contractortalk.com more often. I've noticed that as well, I believe it's because the other site covers way more subjects. Many who post here, post there too. And don't be offended, sarcasm has its place.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

What new topics would you like to talk about Big George? In the last week or so I've seen recession, newbies, angle trim, material pricing, and labor rates. Not too much new in drywall from day to day. It is pretty entertaining to see different viewpoints from across the business. And it's hard to resist bagging on the 'tards.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ hell yes!


----------



## KingOfDrywall (May 15, 2008)

alot of us work alot.
I just got an email today inviting me to join a topic((((I'm a fan of contributing)))))
But when you're out putting in 8-10-12 hour days 6 days a week.........kinda hard to get on here.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Big George, don't let these guys raz ya too much, they all contribute and it's mostly in good fun. Did you check out contractor talk yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Big George wanted more talk then disappeared from his own thread?


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Big George wanted more talk then disappeared from his own thread?


 The way the posts are coming in i don't have to say much.:thumbup:


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Big George, don't let these guys raz ya too much, they all contribute and it's mostly in good fun. Did you check out contractor talk yet?


 just got in to contractor talk,but i woried i don't see whitey97.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Let's give him an invite. Come on over ******. It does seem like this site is starting to take off though.


----------



## KingOfDrywall (May 15, 2008)

OK.....I'll start us out on some trivia.((GET THIS DRYWALL TALK ROLLIN)) This is an oldie, but a goodie.
Buttjoints: Does anyone know the real reason that buttjoints ,as per a building code for example, actually require them to be staggered. (CLUE....It's only a myth that we stagger them for the purpose of finishing)
-What's the real reason?
-Under what conditions can buttjoints be from the floor to the ceiling or stood up?
-Under what conditions must they be staggered?
****WINNER ASKS THE NEXT QUESTION


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

big george said:


> just got in to contractor talk,but i woried i don't see whitey97.


 Don't worry, I'll be right behind you....buddy!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

KingOfDrywall said:


> OK.....I'll start us out on some trivia.((GET THIS DRYWALL TALK ROLLIN)) This is an oldie, but a goodie.
> Buttjoints: Does anyone know the real reason that buttjoints ,as per a building code for example, actually require them to be staggered. (CLUE....It's only a myth that we stagger them for the purpose of finishing)
> -What's the real reason?
> -Under what conditions can buttjoints be from the floor to the ceiling or stood up?
> ...


Let's take a stab and say, 
-structural integrity and/or strength.
-When the rocker is really drunk and also on entryways where normally you would have a butt, instead you are giving a vertical flat
-anytime the the overall length of the wall exceeds the length of the rock


maybe I'm way off though...


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

OOHH I like this. Now I'm sure I have less experience but I feel 
I at least need to take a stab in the dark. I thought it was for finishing purposes, so if thats not correct I'm gonna say that it has something to do with firecodes. But structural integrity is a good one too. The suspense is killing me. I'm really hoping for that pat on the head.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll bite.
1) ****** is right structural integrity, or lack of 16' board.

2) Tricky question. Unless the layout is so FUBAR'd it isn't feasible any other way, never.

3)Another tricky question. Always stagger the butt joint unless site conditions dictate otherwise.

:smartass:


----------



## KingOfDrywall (May 15, 2008)

BOOM!!!!
HAHAHA
Structural Integrity is correct.
Funny thing is for like 15 years I assumed like everyone else that it was finishing related ((since I am a finisher by trade)). However , one day an engineer asked me if i knew the reason. Of course I said....It makes the finishing easier. So he looked at me and said : "so you're saying having staggered seams all over the place is for a better finish"? He went on to add that it seemed silly to him that now instead of having 1 long seam, we've made is actually worse to finish since there are now 2 seams. Than he brought to my attention the fact that why is it in some applications we see the sheets stood up(like on commercial work). Than it all came to me. Over the years I have never seen anyone stand up the sheets in a new home construction, yet they will do it in a basement all the time, or they'll do it on partition walls on a commercial project. He went on to say that over the years the drywallers assumed it was for a better finish when in fact it has everything to do with structural integrity. So the next time you're doing a basement and somebody tries knocking your stood up sheets or your non-staggered butt joint..........DROP THIS ON THEM....LMAO


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

$hit, does that mean I need to come up with a trivia question?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Big George wanted more talk then disappeared from his own thread?


 I think he is trying to get his 400 sheet house done in 4 days working them long hours as he stated in the durabond post hee hee !!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

So I get to ask the next question? Sorry, didn't see ****** there, go ahead ******. I'd need to think up a good un.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> I think he is trying to get his 400 sheet house done in 4 days working them long hours as he stated in the durabond post hee hee !!!!!


That is f'ing hilarious!


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

*anyone online?*

anyone online?


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I was wondering if any one would be willing answer some questions I had?


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

hello I was wondering if you all would be willing to answer some questions from a young buck?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you click the post a thread button and ask your question there


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> $hit, does that mean I need to come up with a trivia question?


 
Here it is....

It's a 3 part question

When was drywall invented? by who? and what was it originally called?


----------



## KingOfDrywall (May 15, 2008)

good one.............
I know 1/2 the answer....LMAO


----------



## KingOfDrywall (May 15, 2008)

I wanted to add that there was also a reason it was invented so abruptly................that is the 4th part of the question.


----------



## KingOfDrywall (May 15, 2008)

I'm off to work gentlemen.......I'll check back tonight


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Al Gore ?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol, no believe it or not, Al Gore wasn't alive yet


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Come on guys, I figured this would be answered by lunch! maybe it'll be answered by the end of the day.....


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

i dunno, but right now i wanna kill the sob...........just came in from hangin 5/8 in a 16 ft. high attic....bout 40 sheets....oh yeah, had to stock the attic myself...fire wall.....100 yr. old office building.....i think you get the picture...lol


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

http://thetrowel.ca/magazine/article/Gypsum_The_journey_To_The_Top.html


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well don't know what happen there but the link will show who invented sheetrock and the year Augustine Sackett 1888 was the first to sandwich gypboard , even though first recorded use 7000 bc in turkey and syria ,,, just type in gypsum in the archive box it will get you there.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

*Impatient Alaskans*

Ask your question my young friend. We are all amigos here.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

what are you talking about? I'm lost


----------



## KingOfDrywall (May 15, 2008)

HAHAHA
the answer needs to be clafified.....no links
Give it to us straight.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

do you guys give up yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope, just giving everyone else a chance. 1916, USG, Sheetrock. :rockon:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

2/3rds right. 1916, correct. USG, correct. Sheetrock, wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Really, my source must've been wrong, eh.http://db.inman.com/inman/content/subscribers/inman/column.cfm?StoryId=031201AG&columnistid=Gellner


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

In my handy dandy drywall book, it tells me it was called "drywall" because it was much drier than all the moisture in plaster. It also says the sheets were only 1 or 2 feet wide by like 8ft. It took of in the mid 40's, I think cuz thats when th US was coming out of the depression


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't do my homework so this is just a crazy guess.
Name: Gypsum
Why: cheaper then plaster and less time to train people the trade.

let me know how I did


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

So ******, who gets to post the next trivia question?


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I started out in drywall, about half way through my career I started doing veneer plaster. It takes longer to train people to finish drywall than to teach them to grunt plaster on the wall. Give them a hawk and a trowel. Once they figure out how to put more on the wall than on the floor, they are half way there. Drywall finishing requires many more tools and techniques to produce an excellent finish product.

However when drywall was invented. Plaster was being done with wire lath, scratch, brown and finish. No wonder theres not many of them around anymore.


muddymen said:


> I didn't do my homework so this is just a crazy guess.
> Name: Gypsum
> Why: cheaper then plaster and less time to train people the trade.
> 
> let me know how I did


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

[email protected] let her rip bud!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

This one ought to be easy enough. What is the required screw length for wood? For steel? Specifically, how much of the screw needs to penetrate the stud? :smartass:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going to let someone else answer. 


you said penetrate! ha ha ha


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

1" on ceilings
3/4's on walls
less for steel as long as the screw threading has penatrated the stud by 1/2" i think.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Keep trying


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

As many screw threads as the head of the screw is wide. At lest that's the rule of thumb for blots.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

No, there is a penetration requirement regardless of board thickness/layers for both wood and steel.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok I'll try. Every time I get prints they always state that 1 and 5/8 inch screws are required in garage where 5/8 rock is required. So this would lead me to believe at least an inch penetration across the board is whats required. Can I get that pat on the head now? Who knew big george's thread would be so popular?


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't even know what the queston is, but I'll give you an answer. Is it how long of screws are you suppose to use? Answer; what ever the speck book say's. Most of the time they call for 1 5/8 on the cielings and 1 1/4 coarse thread on walls, on steel there all 1 1/4 fine thead.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Still wrong. I'll give you a hint -- IRC.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Still wrong. I'll give you a hint -- IRC.


What the heck is irc? I'm gonna jump in the shower and think about it, it's going to come to mind then.

Internal Resistance Code. I still think that it would be different all over the country. I'm going to say 3/4 inch screw penetration. I really want this one because I have a good question to ask.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

No. still no idea, must have something to do with the density of the rock. I only use 1 1/4's anyway, switching between the 2 would be to confusing. 
Oh ya, dummy me residential code, I don't know what they say about it, I still think that my first answer was the best one.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

ask another engineer,he will say something diferent.I did a rambler several years ago,it had to be sheer nailed (not screwed)on one wall accross the house.down the street a while later we did another,no sheer wall,both houses still are standing .Screw the engineer i say it doesn,t matter but everyone is used to stagered butts so its the norm.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This one ought to be easy enough. What is the required screw length for wood? For steel? Specifically, how much of the screw needs to penetrate the stud? :smartass:


IRC = International Residential Code, see fastener schedule. If no one gets by tonite, I'll give it up. The key is the length of penetration.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

The U.S.G. handbook say's to use a length of screw when fastening to steel studs should be 3/8ths longer then the matieral thickness.
And they say for 3/8, 1/2, and 5/8ths thick rock to wood, use 1 1/4" screws.
Any where else I looked said to use a length of screw that would give you a 3/4 to one inch of penetraion into the wood.
My personal opionion, if the screw doesn't spin out it's long enough, as long as the sheet is still up when I cash the check, it's good enough.
I've never had a screw pull out of the wood, only through the paper of the rock. Now that I've wasted 45 minutes of my time, I have things to do today.
Unless this is a trick question.​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Not a trick question. You are half right. The IRC code book calls for 3/8" penetration on steel and 5/8" on wood. This means you can use 1" screws on steel, 1 1/8" for 1/2" on wood and 1 1/4" for 5/8" on wood. I myself always carry only 1 1/4 coarse and fine, will meet or exceed all above scenarios. But on occasion, when putting up a mile or so on steel, will stock w/ 1 1/8" if I can buy better. You get the next trivia queastion, rckslash2010.

:notworthy:


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

If you stand up straight, can you touch your knees without bending over? a real sheet rocker, with years of experience can.:yes:

Seriously, some of the old time rockers, that have done a lot of apartments will know the answer to this, there was never a commercial guy that I asked that knew.
Some of my older 4' t-squares has a 1/4" cut off of the bottom of them, I did it myself, why?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

what a melon tickler. i can't wait to find out why. i've got my t square and angle grinder on stand-by.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> what a melon tickler. i can't wait to find out why. i've got my t square and angle grinder on stand-by.


 
Was it that dumb of a question, is the suspense killing you?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

because you were bored?


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

When we would use 2 layers on the lids, instead of having to cut off that extra 1/2 inch off the bottom of the rock, they would give us 47 and 3/4 inch rock. So of course a 48" T-square would rub on the floor when you tried to cut with it. That used to be a pain in the butt for us to rip that little off and try to break it, then you had to flip the sheets. On some of the recent townhouses that we do, they are getting by with useing 1 layer of type C instead of the 2 layers of X. I don't know if thats the same all over, but it's what was o.k.ed on those projects. I've heard of some controvercy on that subject, they say that inorder for that system to work that you have to hang the rock on sound channel or hat channel. I think that this thread is pretty much dead, so if anyone wants to ask a question, be my guest.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

rckslash2010 said:


> Was it that dumb of a question, is the suspense killing you?


i never would have guessed that in a million years. i guess i better put my angle grinder away cause we don't do it that way.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

the thread's not dead! that was just an interesting one


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> the thread's not dead! that was just an interesting one


If the thread is not dead, then someone had better ask another ques.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Why does Iowa have so much to do with drywall products?


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

It's the state with the easiest access to gypsom, and it is centerally located for easier shipping across the united states.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

works for me. That's about all I had for quick fire questions


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

what happens to a bucket of filler that uses a casein binder if left for a day or two?


----------

